# Hello to all forum members



## Hans Josef (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello to all forum members,
I'm some years here and "forgotten" to introduce myself.
That's what I want to do now...
I'm composer and pianist and I'm living in germany, Detmold. 
Since 1999 I'm working also together with the tonmeister Georg Stahl
on the Xsample Instruments.
If you want to listen to some of my works, please go here

http://www.h-j-winkler.de

or

http://www.youtube.com/user/hjwinkler?feature=mhum

Best,
Hans Josef


----------



## careyford (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome Hans Josef! 

I'll check out the site later today.

Richard


----------



## Chrislight (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello Hans  Nice to see you on the forum - enjoy!


----------



## Lex (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Hans Josef (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Lex, Chrislight & careyford,
thanks for the welcome!

Hans Josef


----------

